
FDA will allow 23andMe to bring some genome testing back to market - annelise
http://www.fastcompany.com/3051973/behind-the-brand/fda-will-allow-23me-to-bring-some-genome-testing-back-to-market?partner=hackernews
======
msabalau
As grandfathered user, I'm looking forward to others being able to get access
to this type of information. It should be interesting to see what additional
education on interpreting the results are issued. I felt the information they
had provided was useful, and if I had questions I'd have asked my doctor
anyway, but it should be interesting to see what more they've agreed to
provide.

------
cjbprime
This FDA decision happened in February:
[http://www.fda.gov/NewsEvents/Newsroom/PressAnnouncements/UC...](http://www.fda.gov/NewsEvents/Newsroom/PressAnnouncements/UCM435003)

